# Anybody use Profile aerobars



## cyu11 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have been looking at aerobars and have an interest in some of the Profile bars I really like the T2 Carbon but a few people have told me they are not very good. Some say they come loose, creek and rattle. One guy I know says he went over a bump while warming down from a time trial and his arm rest came loose. Has anyone else had problems?


----------

